# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  Maintenance v1.0.0.956 Released

## mohamed73

Latest maintenance software is a MUST UPDATE TOOL That module will help  you to manage activated packs on your account, upgrade box firmware, go  to download area, generate licence key file and more. That is the  number 1 tool to use.   
      Also some people still didnt figured out yet that they can recharge for  free and unlimited number of tries their counters for treo. In order to  do this click CALCULATE ASK REFILL, enter the string obtained by going  in TREO.exe, COUNTERS-ASK REFILL. Once the reply is received use the  string and enter it by going at COUNTERS-USE REFILL.   
      ALL IMEIS ARE CHECKED AND STORED. ONE SINGLE IMEI POSTED FOR OTHERS ON  FORUM RESULTS IN PERMANENT BAN OF YOUR BOX. SO USE YOUR PEANUT TO THINK  TWICE BEFORE THIS HAPPEN. 
      NOTE: PACKS 9 AND 10 ARE NOT PRESENT BECAUSE THEY DO NOT REQUIRE ANY DONGLE UPDATE.   *Details*  *TEAM*
        Furious-Gold.com      *File name:*  
       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Latest Version:*
        1.0.0.956      *Released Date:*
        2013-04-04

----------


## jalal_mazouz

كيف اثبت هذا البرنامج؟

----------


## jalal_mazouz

ارجوا من الاخوة المساعدة

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله تعالىآ وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك علىآ المتابعة الجيدة ؛؛
وآصل تألقك وتميز ..*

----------


## gsm_bouali

> كيف اثبت هذا البرنامج؟

   
هذا شرح بسيط لتنصيب برنامج    Maintenance_v1.0.0.956     تحميل الملف من هنا    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    أولا فك الضغط للملف       بعد فك الضغط للملف           نسح محتوى الملف داخل المسار التالي  C:\Program Files\FuriouS-Gold     
تفتح واجهة  Furious Shell     
مبروك عليك  Maintenance_v1.0.0.956
شغالة       *وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------


## sohli

merci

----------

